# CSV Statement Downloads/Email



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

I noticed today that I:

(a) Can no longer generate a .csv file download for my weekly/daily statements, and
(b) Can no longer access the "old" dashboard.

Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

FLrocket said:


> I noticed today that I:
> 
> (a) Can no longer generate a .csv file download for my weekly/daily statements, and
> (b) Can no longer access the "old" dashboard.
> ...


Last time I tried, the portal seemed to indicate that an email was generated and sent to me, but no such email ever arrived. I haven't tried in about a month.. Is that what you're seeing?


----------



## Wolf359 (Oct 15, 2014)

If I click CSV, nothing happens except the letters "CSV" turn into a little green mail envelope icon. But nothing comes through via email (even checked spam folder)


----------



## Drivingmecrazy (Oct 21, 2014)

FLrocket said:


> I noticed today that I:
> 
> (a) Can no longer generate a .csv file download for my weekly/daily statements, and
> (b) Can no longer access the "old" dashboard.
> ...


I am having the same issues. Apparently there was an update that made it so the CSV button doesn't function.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

Same Problems


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

FLrocket said:


> I noticed today that I:
> 
> (a) Can no longer generate a .csv file download for my weekly/daily statements, and
> (b) Can no longer access the "old" dashboard.
> ...


Yes :-(


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

I received an email from Uber CSR confirming the removal of the functions in the OP is intentional. WTF?


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

Worse, I can no longer view the GPS map of my trips. I explained that if I have a ride adjustment, I can no longer rely on the GPS map to jog my memory on the trip happenings. Often times the customer has multiple drops or requests a specific route, or traffic requires revision. I was instructed to email Uber EVERY TIME I have a customer that meets one of those criteria, right after the trip, so they can be prepared if/when the customer writes in. WTF??? 95% of customers will never write in because they aren't trying to game the system. I only need the damn GPS map for the 5% that are trying to scam me. Why are they purposefully revoking driver access to very useful tools?


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

@thehappytypist ??


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

FLrocket said:


> I received an email from Uber CSR confirming the removal of the functions in the OP is intentional. WTF?


Intentional, as in they are not going to defend removal of another layer of transparency for drivers? This is such BS!


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

*Uber CSR Person* (Uber)

Oct 20 10:40

Hi FLrocket,

Thanks so much for writing in. Happy to explain.

Our engineers run comprehensive reports on functionality and use of certain functions in our app and partner accounts. They also keep an eye on which functions are more prone to errors and/or misunderstanding by partners. They make changes accordingly.

Functions like the ones you've listed have been phased out for the time being because of the resources they require and the lack of use by most partners.

As always, our team does its best to monitor and make improvements wherever necessary, so I'll make sure they receive your feedback.

Please let me know if you have any other questions about these issues.

Best,

Uber CSR Person.
Uber 
Partner Support Site


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm not quite updated on the changes yet. If I find out anything, I'll let you know.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I cannot download the invoices either. I was able to click on a trip under the trip tab and still get a map of the trip. Since that is useful to the driver, I wonder how long it will survive.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2jxbp0


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

Everyone on this forum needs to send an email to Ubër about this asking them to reinstate this feature, please.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

FLrocket said:


> Worse, I can no longer view the GPS map of my trips. I explained that if I have a ride adjustment, I can no longer rely on the GPS map to jog my memory on the trip happenings. Often times the customer has multiple drops or requests a specific route, or traffic requires revision. I was instructed to email Uber EVERY TIME I have a customer that meets one of those criteria, right after the trip, so they can be prepared if/when the customer writes in. WTF??? 95% of customers will never write in because they aren't trying to game the system. I only need the damn GPS map for the 5% that are trying to scam me. Why are they purposefully revoking driver access to very useful tools?


When you click on a trip (meaning you click on the date and time of the trip, under "Trips"), are you seeing the map attempt to draw but what only comes up is the blue background of the map with a few lines drawn in the upper-left corner?

If so, this tends to happen often for me as well, but if you go back in your browser and click the link again it will eventually draw the map correctly. Sometimes it takes a few times before it works. It always works eventually for me, but it has taken 10 or more tries on a few occasions.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

We need to print or download the whole years trips for our tax records. If the IRS audits you, try asking Uber for help


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

NightRider said:


> When you click on a trip (meaning you click on the date and time of the trip, under "Trips"), are you seeing the map attempt to draw but what only comes up is the blue background of the map with a few lines drawn in the upper-left corner?
> 
> If so, this tends to happen often for me as well, but if you go back in your browser and click the link again it will eventually draw the map correctly. Sometimes it takes a few times before it works. It always works eventually for me, but it has taken 10 or more tries on a few occasions.


It simply redirects to the home page. The functionality has been entirely removed.


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2jxbp0


All workarounds on this thread have been disabled by Uber.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

FLrocket said:


> All workarounds on this thread have been disabled by Uber.


Yup!


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

Here is the bloody message I just received on this issue from Uber DC:

Dave (Uber)

Oct 22 07:41

Hey K...,

Dave, Community Operations Manager with Uber, here. Thanks for your email!

I'm sorry to hear you were not able to access your CSV earlier. When you log on to the partners page, make sure you start a new browser session and delete all cookies before beginning. Then, you should still be able to invoices as CSVs. You'll need to:

-log into http://partners.uber.com/
-Click "Invoices" on the left-hand side
-Find the dates for the invoices you want and you'll see two options: HTML and CSV. Click "CSC" and an email should be sent to your email on file.

Please let me know if you ever have any other questions. I'm always happy to help!

All the best,

Dave
Uber Community Operations Manager

And here is my reply to this utter nonsense:

Hi Dave - 
Thanks for your reply. I tried all the steps you suggested and the problem seems to be that when I click on "CSV" it turns green and displays an email icon -- however, NO E-MAIL IS ACTUALLY EVER SENT TO ME, let alone an email with the attached CSV report. 
The function is not working, and many other drivers are reporting the same problem. Could you kindly look into this and make sure it is working properly, because I can assure you it is creating major aggravation among the driver community. Thanks again!
Best Regards,- K


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

My maps still work fine...


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

Droosk said:


> My maps still work fine...


Expect that to change soon.


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

DCUberXGrrrl said:


> Here is the bloody message I just received on this issue from Uber DC:
> 
> Dave (Uber)
> 
> ...


Of all the things that Uber does that piss me off, this sort of bullshittery aggravates me the most. It's Uber acting as if they have no clue what's going on, and acting as if drivers aren't smart enough to figure out that THEY KNOW FULL GODDAMNED WELL that they intentionally disabled features. Apparently some CSR's are going rogue by actually disclosing the truth, because most emails just obfuscate it.


----------



## Drivingmecrazy (Oct 21, 2014)

I emailed Uber support yesterday. I did get a response this morning from Uber support and it said they were discontinuing support of the CSV format and just to use the HTML format to look up the information... 

Unfortunately this does not help me to import the info automatically to SherpaShare. Hopefully if enough of us complain they will bring back the ability for CSV and the daily summaries.


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

NEWSFLASH: You will not believe it, to my shock I just received a phone call (gasp!!!) from an Uber representative calling from a Maryland number. He wanted to re-assure me they are aware of the problem (that the functionality of having CSV pay statement data emailed to drivers is not working) and are working diligently to fix and restore it! 

Must have been all my *****ing on Twitter - LOL! He was so Uuuuuuber nice on the phone, I really hope it was not just an appeasement call and they really do intend to bring back the feature. I oh-so-sweetly told him, "Thank you! Well, you know how we in the driver community talks quite a bit among ourselves, and I can assure you this has stirred some resentment, because it feels as if something useful provided to us before has been taken away."

He promised we will have the CSV report functionality restored well before tax time. We shall see -- actions speak louder than words, eh?

As the Uberverse turns...


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

DCUberXGrrrl said:


> NEWSFLASH: You will not believe it, to my shock I just received a phone call (gasp!!!) from an Uber representative calling from a Maryland number. He wanted to re-assure me they are aware of the problem (that the functionality of having CSV pay statement data emailed to drivers is not working) and are working diligently to fix and restore it!
> 
> Must have been all my *****ing on Twitter - LOL! He was so Uuuuuuber nice on the phone, I really hope it was not just an appeasement call and they really do intend to bring back the feature. I oh-so-sweetly told him, "Thank you! Well, you know how we in the driver community talks quite a bit among ourselves, and I can assure you this has stirred some resentment, because it feels as if something useful provided to us before has been taken away."
> 
> ...


Well before tax time? Holy shit. This is without-a-doubt-in-my-mind something a developer could fix in 5 minutes, 1/2 hour tops. How funny they are.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DCUberXGrrrl said:


> He promised we will have the CSV report functionality restored well before tax time.





NightRider said:


> Well before tax time? Holy shit. This is without-a-doubt-in-my-mind something a developer could fix in 5 minutes, 1/2 hour tops. How funny they are


This is a blatant underhanded effort by Uber to stymie effort by Drivers or SherpaShare to compare actual earnings before and after rate cuts.

And how are the Drivers supposed to set aside money for their taxes in the interim, if they cannot even figure out their Schd C income?


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver (Oct 18, 2014)

I agree that they must be disabling this functionality to make it more difficult for drivers to compare income after fees and expenses using automated tools. Sherpashare and its ilk are a threat to Uber's marketing claims of "up to $90k per year in New York / San Francisco", when we all know the reality is much closer to 25-35k net for full timers, or MAYBE 50-60k if you're very efficient and work the best hours, at a 40 hour week.


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

LastGenerationHumanDriver said:


> I agree that they must be disabling this functionality to make it more difficult for drivers to compare income after fees and expenses using automated tools. Sherpashare and its ilk are a threat to Uber's marketing claims of "up to $90k per year in New York / San Francisco", when we all know the reality is much closer to 25-35k net for full timers, or MAYBE 50-60k if you're very efficient and work the best hours, at a 40 hour week.


Agree completely but they have "promised" to restore the feature. We'll see...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

DCUberXGrrrl said:


> NEWSFLASH: You will not believe it, to my shock I just received a phone call (gasp!!!) from an Uber representative calling from a Maryland number. He wanted to re-assure me they are aware of the problem (that the functionality of having CSV pay statement data emailed to drivers is not working) and are working diligently to fix and restore it!
> 
> Must have been all my *****ing on Twitter - LOL! He was so Uuuuuuber nice on the phone, I really hope it was not just an appeasement call and they really do intend to bring back the feature. I oh-so-sweetly told him, "Thank you! Well, you know how we in the driver community talks quite a bit among ourselves, and I can assure you this has stirred some resentment, because it feels as if something useful provided to us before has been taken away."
> 
> ...


Hope you saved that Phone Number!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Hope you saved that Phone Number!


That call came from a a Google Voice number. All calls to Drivers from Uber employees are made using Google Voice. @DCUberXGrrrl would only be able to leave a message, that would go unanswered.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> That call came from a a Google Voice number. All calls to Drivers from Uber employees are made using Google Voice. @DCUberXGrrrl would only be able to leave a message, that would go unanswered.


There should be a bounty put up for the first person to find out Uber's HQ phone number.

This fear that Uber displays towards connecting to real people via a phone call tells us a lot about the mentality of its management.

From day 1, Uber designed a business model to be totally unaccountable, and unable to be engaged in normal business terms.

Probably knowing there will be hordes baying for their Blood one day.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

I e-mailed Uber and I got a different response:
"Happy to help here. You can do that, if you access your account on partners.uber.com and click on invoices you can choose to open it as HTML or as a CSV file.

Please let me know if I can help with anything else."

Looks like not everyone that works for Uber knows what's up.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

FLrocket said:


> *Uber CSR Person* (Uber)....
> 
> "Functions like the ones you've listed have been phased out for the time being because of the resources they require and the lack of use by most partners." ...


Yeah cos we are all going to download them last-minute before we do our taxes dumbasses


----------



## Wolf359 (Oct 15, 2014)

My response from the CSR said I could PDFs emailed to me, but I dont' see that option anywhere....


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Wolf359 said:


> My response from the CSR said I could PDFs emailed to me, but I dont' see that option anywhere....


From the "Invoices" page, there should be two links for each invoice, one that says "HTML" and the other that says "CSV". Clicking the CSV link causes the link to turn into a green envelope, which is supposed to indicate that the file was emailed to you... The problem is that the file is never emailed, as the feature is currently broken. Apparently, not all of the CSR's are aware of this.


----------



## Drivingmecrazy (Oct 21, 2014)

NightRider said:


> From the "Invoices" page, there should be two links for each invoice, one that says "HTML" and the other that says "CSV". Clicking the CSV link causes the link to turn into a green envelope, which is supposed to indicate that the file was emailed to you... The problem is that the file is never emailed, as the feature is currently broken. Apparently, not all of the CSR's are aware of this.


Amazingly, I requested a CSV formatted invoice today and it took a few hours but I did receive it! I can't believe that they actually fixed it!


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

Drivingmecrazy said:


> Amazingly, I requested a CSV formatted invoice today and it took a few hours but I did receive it! I can't believe that they actually fixed it!


Hey, I just checked it and the CSV functionality is RESTORED! Yay! You can now click on CSV in the invoices, and be emailed your statements in CSV format! A victory! Sherpa Share, here I come


----------



## Wolf359 (Oct 15, 2014)

Is the CSV missing some data, like distance?


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

Nope, I checked old reports I had sent the Sherpa share before the functionality was temporarily suspended and trip distance was never in the reports before. But I think Sherpa has ways and means of incorporating other data points (gas, mileage, etc) -- look on their site under "deep integration"


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

CSV has same info as on stmt. The detail has mileage.


----------

